# Peggy Sue's ADORABLE baby girl - born Mothers Day 2011



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

Isn't she just the cutest!!

I can't seem to get the pics to stay nice & clear after shrinking them down in size... but she's SO ADORABLE! And her coloring is a beautiful toffee caramel color. Pretty, pretty, pretty... 
Oh and not to mention that her momma's udder looks INCREDIBLE!!! I'm attaching a pic taken 5 days before she kidded! She filled MUCH more that these pics show especially in the rear udder fill while still maintaining a nice smooth foreudder! Can't WAIT to get 'real' udder pics!  

Oh and her new mommy will probaby be posting her shortly :greengrin: .... congrat's are in order for firelight27!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yes she is...she is adorable....  :thumb:


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

What a doll! I will definitely be posting her soon! Lol. I'm supposed to be doing a project right now, but I checked my email and saw the message about photos being up so I couldn't resist.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

sweet!!! she is too cute! :lovey:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Sooo cute!


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

What a pretty girl!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Such a petite face! Adorable! :hug: 

Mama's udder looks :drool: :greengrin:


----------

